# Some cheese Sir



## emsemt (Mar 7, 2017)

Smoked some cheese this past Sunday. Some Pepper Jack, Medium and Sharp Cheddar, Gouda and some salmon.
Used Apple pellets for the smoke.  Smoked for 3 hours, kept it under 75*F.  2 weeks to rest then the eating will commence.












20170305_181549.jpg



__ emsemt
__ Mar 7, 2017


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks good nice job.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks great!

Nice color!

Al


----------



## emsemt (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks,  I'd never done cheese until I joined this forum.


----------



## tropics (Mar 8, 2017)

Cheese looks good nice color,how did you prep the Salmon?

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 16, 2017)

EMSEMT , looks like a good batch !


----------



## b-one (Mar 16, 2017)

Nice variety and smoke.


----------



## sauced (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice!! The cheese has some really nice color, enjoy but be ready to make a whole lot more!!


----------



## emsemt (Mar 22, 2017)

tropics said:


> Cheese looks good nice color,how did you prep the Salmon?
> Richie



I cured it in 1/4 cup salt, 1/4 Brown sugar for 48 hours. Soaked it for 30 minutes,  pat dry and let it rest in fridge for 4 hours till it felt dry and sticky.  Cold Smoked it for 6 hours with Mesquite and Cherry.


----------

